# Garmin Edge 800 screen protector....



## Kimv (May 19, 2012)

...is it necessary? I just received it today. I went for the 800 since I wanted to be able to navigate with it. I'm sure I'll get used to it but my first impression is that it's more complicated than I thought. It's my first Garmin so I suppose I need some time to find my way in the menus.

So do you guys think a screen protector is necessary? Does the screen scratch easily? It doesn't seem to be a very resistant display. I could be wrong though so I'd appreciate your thoughts on it.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a protector on mine since purchase. Often, mud and sand get tossed on the display and I simply spit-wipe-repeat with no degradation in screen quality. Worth the money IMHO.


----------



## Kimv (May 19, 2012)

Thanks. I have ordered some Helicopter tape frame protection for my mtb frame. 100cm x 5cm. Now I was wondering if I could use this as screen protector on the GPS... I never used this kind of tape until now but I suppose it is not easily removable?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I would not use it on the screen. You actually want to be able to replace the screen protector when it gets excessively nicked up. Screen protectors typically don't use adhesive so you don't leave behind any residue or damage the touch screen when you remove them.

Just google for screen protectors and find one sized for your device. I have used trim to fit protectors before and don't like them so much.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

I ran mine for about a year and did get one small scratch in the screen. Then I picked up a Zagg screen protector:
- Garmin Edge 800 Screen Protector | invisibleSHIELD by ZAGG

and it works well. And as noted above, it is non-adhesive, just goes on with supplied liquid and squeegee. It also has a lifetime replacement warranty for the life of the device, so I guess if it gets damaged, send it back for a replacement. It does seem to cut glare a bit and also the touch screen features still work fine.


----------



## Kimv (May 19, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the info. I've ordered a pack of 6 protectors on eBay.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*No*



Kimv said:


> ...is it necessary?


No.


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

Have mine with a protector that I had as a spare for my Samsung touch phone ... just had to trim it to fit ...


----------

